# A New Baby Betta From Petco :D



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

I just couldn't resist these small guys. I love watching them grow up. It's so intriguing !! Well this is for my new and 2nd baby betta that I bought on 3/31/17. I'm going to go with male as the gender. He started flaring right off the bat, even though way way smaller than my baby female (she's big now, but not fully matured yet). He also has a tiny beard. 

I'm assuming that he's going to be a platinum dumbo ear? with some red wash.

Here's a couple of photos of the baby (with and without flash). :grin2:


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

Awww what a little cutie! He's going to be a beautiful one! Will be following!


----------



## LaykwenR (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful! I have a butterfly betta (Puck,red and clear) and an elephant ear betta (Algernon,green and red)


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Bettaloveee said:


> Awww what a little cutie! He's going to be a beautiful one! Will be following!


Thanks! I haven't been to petco in a while, but i just couldn't resist buying him.  I'll definitely keep you updated!


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

LaykwenR said:


> Beautiful! I have a butterfly betta (Puck,red and clear) and an elephant ear betta (Algernon,green and red)


Beautiful bettas!! I can't wait for the baby to grow up! :grin2:


----------

